

The Rule I Followed to become a Great Developer - javinpaul
http://vitalflux.com/one-rule-i-followed-to-become-a-great-developer/

======
pedalpete
I wasn't familiar with this rule until a few months ago, and I'm only starting
to implement it. What I find interesting is that it makes code easier to test
and initially, simpler to read.

